# child tax credit being backdated



## bbyno1

so after 6 weeks they FINALLY sort my claim out and im getting my 1st payment this wednesday..its only starting from the 23rd Aug..
when i sent off i did send in a extra note saying that i needed to be back dated but the man on the phone said they havnt back dated me to when Aliyah was born (28th July)!
so his sent off a note requesting it again..he said that i could recieve the money or they could reject me for my back date!
has anyone else had this problem>if so how long till they back dated it?x


----------



## Natasha2605

Mine was when she was born, yours should be too as far as i know. xx


----------



## Serene123

I'm pretty sure it can be backdated anywhere up to 90 days?


----------



## Ezza

Mine was backdated 10weeks, so by rights yours should be too xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

In Canada you dont get child tax for the month they were born but you get it for the second month.
I am getting Mine September 20th.
But I am only getting it for August and Sept.
BUt In the Stated or the UK it might not be the same!


----------



## bump_wanted

i had the exact same thing i got mine backdated to birth and recieved the money 3 weeks later

they will only back date 3 months from baby being born tho xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I was told mine was backdated 90 days which was to almost when she was born I'm sure.


----------



## amylou1992

we had this problem, just keep on at them for it to be backdated saying you asked for it to be back dated, not your falt there staff are rubbish and didnt notice this. it took a while but we finally got it sorted. 

good luck x


----------



## bbyno1

thanks girls:D
hopefully looks like i should be getting back dated then :)
im owed around 250pound so back pay so would be better than nothing and i can get Aliyahs xmas prezzie with that:Dx


----------



## leoniebabey

This happnd to me and I had to ring up x


----------



## bbyno1

iv been ringing up like daily lol but always hear the same msg 
'we are rather busy at the moment,you could try giving us a call back another time lool'
got to ring dead on 8am to get answerd aha x


----------

